# Garage remodel concrete lip



## jlaumark (Sep 28, 2008)

I am converting a garage into a living space. There is currently a concrete lip around the base exending about 2 1/4" past the studs. I was planning on extending the studs to be flush with the lip so I could place wallboard over all of it. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips/better ideas to handle this.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Let me try to understand what lip your talking about. Is it the foundation wall on the inside of the 2x4. Normally what we do is run new floor joists out on top of the garage sill plate so we don't usually have to deal with that. But if the client wants a step down into the new room then you have the problem that faces you now. So what I have done in this case is to run a 1/4" bead of PL premium construction adhesive down the face of the existing 2x4 stud, and then cut and fasten a 2x3 with 16d nails fired from my Hitachi framing coil nailer. we have also used 2x4's and riped them to go over the face of the foundation. I hope this was of some help. BOB


----------

